# Decoys decoys, who's got the decoys!?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

You know, I don't hunt snows a lot, though I really like too if I have the oppurtunity. I also know that this may well be old hat, as far as subjects go, but I'm new here, so.... What do you guys think about decoys?

I mean, say you're on the X or damn close to it. The giant flock that you've scouted in a given field begins somewhere. What I mean is, they don't all just fly out at once and drop in. Maybe fifty land to get things kicked off and they build to thousands from that. 
So, my question is, do you really need hundreds of decoys to get some shooting at them? I like the idea of setting up 500 or more decoys for a morning, but honestly, it usually works out that just me and Bill the Chessy are out by ourselves. So, when it comes to big spreads, I'm sorta up against it. 
Opinions?
Good gunning,
Dan


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

my brother and I set up 40 doz decoys by ourselves this weekend to shoot 4 geese. That is the last time I do anything like that. If I were you I would set up like a couple doz and sit somewhere away from the decoys to kind of do a little pass shooting. We ended up putting up all those decoys only to find out they don't like them and pass shot our four. this is why I honker hunt.

:2cents:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

You can have great shooting with less than 100 decoys if you know how and where to deploy them.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

40 dozen...gee that's a lot of deke's. Then you ended up pass shooting them ahh. I know how you feel. We hunted in Texas once with a well known outfitter and ended up setting up about a gajillion windsocks every morning. only ended up with 10 to 15 geese for the effort, and that was on our best day! By the end of the week we were whipped pups.

I got about 120 snow and blue decoys that I can deploy, and I don't want to set that many. 
Thanks for the comebacks,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been seting up about 500 the last 7 or 8 days mostly by myself. Somedays it pays off and others it has not. I will keep on doing this till the snows are gone. Its a little work but the exercise is good and I have nothing better to be doing at 4 in the morning.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

250 decoys per person is our rule of thumb. All though I am like Leo I have nothing better going on at 3 or 4 in the morning. So if I am by myself I throw everything I got at them. Get some hunting partners to go in with you on this stuff. If each of you have 250 - 500 it doesn't take long to get numbers. Just so you know decoys are addicting. One other point when it comes to decoys is, if you don't spend the money on quality now, you will in a year our two. SO spend money right the first time and don't take the easy way out. You will save yourself money in the long run. There is no easy way about it quality and quanity!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> 250 decoys per person is our rule of thumb. All though I am like Leo I have nothing better going on at 3 or 4 in the morning. So if I am by myself I throw everything I got at them. Get some hunting partners to go in with you on this stuff. If each of you have 250 - 500 it doesn't take long to get numbers. Just so you know decoys are addicting. One other point when it comes to decoys is, if you don't spend the money on quality now, you will in a year our two. SO spend money right the first time and don't take the easy way out. You will save yourself money in the long run. There is no easy way about it quality and quanity!!


Shooteminthelips,
Decoys are addicting? No way :lol: 
I been eyeballing some of them silosocks and also the deadly decoys. I have shells and silo's right now, but i'm not much impressed with Outlaws snow/blue silo's. I've seen too many birds come at them and then slide off or turn to convince me that they work very good.

What would you suggest for decoys. The silosocks seem like a lightweight answer for walking in or carrying a bunch by yourself?

Thanks a lot,
Dan


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sillosocks all the way.....


----------



## THE NATURAL (Mar 5, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Sillosocks all the way.....


I'll second that. Best decoy on the market.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If I told you what I was using it wouldnt be a secret now would it? Numbers and quality is all you need to know.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have about 300 northwind windsocks in big totes and i just take those out there and i can set up by myself in about an hour and a half and even faster with more people. I think that setting up for the hunt is part of the fun.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Does those Northwinds work pretty good?
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Northwinds or deadly's are the way to go depending on how much you have to spend. Deadly's are definately the superior decoy, but cost about 8 times as much. You can shoot snows over both types as long as you have some wind.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

If your looking to save money, buy the econo sillosocks...

I think I paid around $35 bucks a dozen for mine.
A little kryon paint and an evening or two in the basement and your ready to go!

The rest of the sillosock snows I buy, will be econos..


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

dfisher, I'm at MAFB and looking to depart from about 12 doz snows and blues sillosocks. About 2 doz have only been used once! I even have a dozen specks sillos! I have the stand to go with them! I thought I would be interested in hunting the geese but I don't care to shoot them so if interested pm me.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

malspeck,

If that falls through you know where I live. Name the price!


----------



## Snow&amp;Blues (Nov 7, 2007)

Avery snows and blues with motion bases are the only way to go. They are expensive but they are the most realistic looking decoy on the market. And the way they move looks awesome.


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

LEO YOU ARE A REAL HUNTER IF YOU WINE WHEN YOU SET OUT DECKEYS THERE IS SOMETHING RONG WITH YOU IT ALLWAYS WORTH A TRY


----------

